# Offensive smell



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy my 2 year old Vizsla has the most disgusting fishy discharge from her vaginal area, this happens every few months, Darcy licks this area a few days before she discharges this dreadfull smell, this is followed by licking the offending liquid from wherever she has discharged, usually the cushions on the sofa.
Darcy is in great health and was spayed at 6 months before her first season....veterinary recommended, your comments please.....................I am now off to scrub a sofa cushion.... :-[


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Are her poops soft recently?

Sounds like she needs her anal glands expressed.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

No softer than normal DaveD but I noticed the area around her vagina was slightly swollen on Saturday and then today she had this discharge.....disgusting...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm with DaveD on this one. It's much more likely to be an anal gland issue. The swelling could have come from her trying to clean herself and rid herself of the discomfort. The smell you described sounds exactly like what Willie smelled like when he had anal gland troubles in the past. 

I would advise you to take Darcy to the Vet for this, because if it turns into an anal gland infection it's much harder to treat. The Vizsla as a breed is known to have this problem fairly often. So let us know what happens, okay?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks very much for the advice mswhipple, I am off work Friday afternoon so I will get her booked in then, thanks again..


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree with the suggestions about the anal gland issue. When I was considering a breed, I did some reading about health issues specific for each breed and the anal gland issue described as the one with fish smell is common. if you google the issue, you may find info describing the problem, videos on how to clean the glands, etc.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We had a lot of problems with the anal gland issue exactly as you describe on and off for a few months, but it was in conjunction with softish poo. It still happens randomly on occasion, although it is not bad in terms of amount. Sometimes just a tiny bit on the dog and I am the only one who can smell it. We use Dr. Bronner's peppermint castile (liquid) soap to clean it off of the dog and anything else it gets on. It gets rid of the smell and is a limited ingredient product, nothing harsh.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Being a Global Clam digger :-* the Fish smells still haunt me some ;D

the vajajays ;D

nose clips did not work that well or even cheap sun glasses demanding deep Sea salts and a great rub a dubby at least Reduce the Tuna treats ;D :'(

make sure you pre check before going into her property or yours there is a exit 

Its like a fire safety class Free

jumping and sprinting skills could help some 

Real life not one pointer I have had or worked with had anal gland issues due to choices and I avoid the anal glands at all cost :-X :-[ 

Diet and Lifestyle choices and clean core foods matched with pre and pro boitics reduce them and rise there Core immunity against other Risks as well as well as digestive Enzymes a cold pressed flax seed as well into there mixer

clean all processed and consumed 

Great clean Hydration is a great support as well

as glacier waters are healers 

Box Sets soon

reading skills at least 4 languages and a higher education might Not Support this read :-*

the internal PH levels could be a concern as well 

Clean is mean

tight is right" ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

RUDY!!!

Down boy! Let's keep it on the subject of red dogs .


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I was ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> I'm with DaveD on this one. It's much more likely to be an anal gland issue. The swelling could have come from her trying to clean herself and rid herself of the discomfort. The smell you described sounds exactly like what Willie smelled like when he had anal gland troubles in the past.
> 
> I would advise you to take Darcy to the Vet for this, because if it turns into an anal gland infection it's much harder to treat. The Vizsla as a breed is known to have this problem fairly often. So let us know what happens, okay?



I took Darcy to the Vet today, and it is her anal glands giving her a problem she was able to clear them further but said a bit of infection is setting in, told me to put a weetabix in her food for fibre....she also asked me to keep an eye on them............I asked how close should I get..   but Darcy is fit and well and now has a big smile on her sweet little face ;D


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> I took Darcy to the Vet today, and it is her anal glands giving her a problem she was able to clear them further but said a bit of infection is setting in, told me to put a weetabix in her food for fibre....she also asked me to keep an eye on them............I asked how close should I get..   but Darcy is fit and well and now has a big smile on her sweet little face ;D


The World is better when you see your Vizsla smile. Thanks for letting us know. May I ask what is her usual diet? I just want to ensure I give my boy enough fibre!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bone acts in dogs' bodies like fiber acts in ours. If you already give Darcy raw chicken wings (I can't remember if you do) add in another or two every week and that should help harden the stool and naturally express her glands. If not, human-grade bone meal supplement sprinkled on her food could help as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that Darcy is fit and well, and just had a little set back! Do "keep an eye on them" though.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Oh I will mswhipple...................but at a distance.. ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > I took Darcy to the Vet today, and it is her anal glands giving her a problem she was able to clear them further but said a bit of infection is setting in, told me to put a weetabix in her food for fibre....she also asked me to keep an eye on them............I asked how close should I get..   but Darcy is fit and well and now has a big smile on her sweet little face ;D
> ...


----------

